# Help: boot looping tivo, continues after HD replacement



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi there,

So we went to watch TV a couple days ago and our Roamio standard was stuck in a boot loop where it would turn off and restart repeatedly every 5 seconds or so. Prior to this I had been getting ome pixelation on recordings, especially sports, so thought somethign was going wrong. I looked up feedback that is was probably the disk drive, but first tried to use the emergency codes with no success. So, ordered a WD 3TB red drive and popped it in last night.

I expected it to start working and have to go through the setup steps, but found that it was still boot looping. here is a video of the lights -- when the ones on right strobe it is the unit restarting.

Anyone know how I might fix this thing or is it a lost cause??


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You might try another power supply wall-brick. Something with a little more amps.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> You might try another power supply wall-brick. Something with a little more amps.


Thinking about doing that, but to be clear, it was boot looping with the original drive too -- it wasn't caused by the new drive. It could be that the original power brick went bad, but the new drive didn't cause it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It would be hard to tell if the power brick went bad and not producing the volts/amps needed.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> It would be hard to tell if the power brick went bad and not producing the volts/amps needed.


right - not sure if that is it or not. existing one says 2 amp outut. what would be safe to run?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If its failing, then the power brick may not be outputting the stated amperage.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

OK, so I went to Frys tonight and bought a new adapter - success! Works fine now. Put the old hard drive back in and all is back to normal.

As an aside, the tech at Frys tested the original one wiht a multimeter and said it was showing 12 V and 2 amps. He didnt think it was bad, but I tried it anyway. 

Attached are what I bought in case it helps somebody. I appreciate this forum and hopefully this pays it forward a bit.


----------



## autogeek (Apr 2, 2021)

peakay said:


> OK, so I went to Frys tonight and bought a new adapter - success! Works fine now. Put the old hard drive back in and all is back to normal.
> 
> As an aside, the tech at Frys tested the original one wiht a multimeter and said it was showing 12 V and 2 amps. He didnt think it was bad, but I tried it anyway.
> 
> Attached are what I bought in case it helps somebody. I appreciate this forum and hopefully this pays it forward a bit.


----------



## autogeek (Apr 2, 2021)

I wanted to reply with Thanks, the advice posted in 2002 is still relevant today. My TiVo Romeo box had the same issue of recurring attempt to start, thought the hard drive as well, but Google and this forum made short work of that theory. The power supply was bad as suggested by ThAbtO and proven by peakay. Troubleshooting 101; try the simple stuff first and learn from others is tied for first. Thanks again!


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

peakay said:


> OK, so I went to Frys tonight and bought a new adapter - success! Works fine now. Put the old hard drive back in and all is back to normal.
> 
> As an aside, the tech at Frys tested the original one wiht a multimeter and said it was showing 12 V and 2 amps. He didnt think it was bad, but I tried it anyway.
> 
> Attached are what I bought in case it helps somebody. I appreciate this forum and hopefully this pays it forward a bit.


Old post, but an mutimeter will show voltage, but cannot show the amps it can produce.


----------

